# Busy Bees



## mysnakesau (Aug 24, 2009)

Who likes bees? I LOVE bees, especially the little natives. I want a box in my garden to attract the natives to live here. My backyard is mostly all native plants and I have seen a few little native bees darting about. 

If I put a box up on my fence or in a tree amongst my native plants, will they just find it or do I need to catch an established colony and relocate them to my box? I don't want them for any other purpose except to see them amongst my garden. I know there are a few different species and would not have a clue what ones I see flying about, but if was to introduce a species not from my area would that be considered wrong or effect their survival, or effect the locals? 

I have a friend in Port Macquarie who has an established colony of natives in his yard. Here is a picture of them. Can't capture pics of the wild ones they move too quick and I wouldn't know where to look, to find their hives.


----------



## grannieannie (Aug 27, 2009)

I love bees too, we just have the regular honey type ones in our yard I think, but I have flowering bushes that have hundreds on them. I know a lot of people are scared of bees, but I think they're beautiful. I go right into my bushes and cut flowers, and have never been bitten, I just do it real slowly. I'd love to have a hive I think it would be amazing to watch them.


----------



## redbellybite (Aug 27, 2009)

Bees have a major part in nature and I appreciate and respect these busy little workers ....
BUT as one of the humans that are totally allergic to the little beasties I keep a healthy distance from them ,and do get a bit nervous if I have them buzzing around me


----------



## bk201 (Aug 27, 2009)

do some google searches there are a few bee groups and some can get you in touch with people who can supply and give you the info needed to get colonies of these natives


----------



## Sock Puppet (Aug 28, 2009)

Love the larger solitary type native bees (sort of the size & shape of a bumble bee), with the blue striped abdomen on a black background. Enigmatic little things, got no idea about their lifestyle (kicking back at the bee cabana with a honey cocktail?), but always makes me smile when I see one visiting instead of the usual honey bees.
(NOT my picture, found it on Google, unsure of original source)


----------



## redbellybite (Aug 28, 2009)

I have them at my house ..never knew that they were a native bee ..we just called them blue bumbles ...


----------



## girdheinz (Aug 28, 2009)

redbellybite said:


> Bees have a major part in nature and I appreciate and respect these busy little workers ....
> BUT as one of the humans that are totally allergic to the little beasties I keep a healthy distance from them ,and do get a bit nervous if I have them buzzing around me


 
Get yourself a colony of native _Trigona_ _carbonaria_ (pictured above) they are totally stingless. This website has a list of suppliers. Mysnakesau, people in NSW buy colonies from the propagaters in QLD. If you get _Trigona carbonaria_ they are the same species that exists in NSW. 

Gird


----------



## girdheinz (Aug 28, 2009)

Tonksy said:


> Love the larger solitary type native bees (sort of the size & shape of a bumble bee), with the blue striped abdomen on a black background. Enigmatic little things, got no idea about their lifestyle (kicking back at the bee cabana with a honey cocktail?), but always makes me smile when I see one visiting instead of the usual honey bees.
> (NOT my picture, found it on Google, unsure of original source)


 
_Amegilla cingulata_ (Blue banded bee). A solitary gregarious nesting bee that is a buzz pollinator similarly to a European Bumblebee. Does have a sting but totally non aggresive. The only way you will get stung is if you pick one up.

Gird


----------



## Karly (Aug 28, 2009)

Lol :lol::lol::lol: my neighbours have a MASSIVE bee colony living between the celing of downstairs/floor of upstairs in their house, they've been there for about 10 years! They can't get em out either cos it would be a major expensive operation to pull all the panels out to get to the queen! 
They have honey and wax running down the walls in their rumpus room.... such a waste of good honey :|


----------



## herptrader (Aug 28, 2009)

We have a hive of honey bees that is free to anybody who wishes to come and collect it. The only snag is that it is bolted to a tree 5 meters off the ground. The bees took up residence in an old parrot nesting box.

It has very nice light coloured honey. When we had the spell of hot days last year it all melted and dripped out the bottom so we put a large tray underneath and collected it. We got about half a kg.


----------



## grannieannie (Aug 28, 2009)

When I visited Tasmania there were lovely fat bees, don't know what sort they were, but we were told they were harmless, they seemed to be very relaxed and just so much fun to watch.


----------



## Sock Puppet (Aug 28, 2009)

herptrader said:


> We have a hive of honey bees that is free to anybody who wishes to come and collect it. The only snag is that it is bolted to a tree 5 meters off the ground. The bees took up residence in an old parrot nesting box.
> 
> It has very nice light coloured honey. When we had the spell of hot days last year it all melted and dripped out the bottom so we put a large tray underneath and collected it. We got about half a kg.


 
Nice one. Reminds of about 10 years ago at my folks place, there was a hive being built in their electrical switchbox outside. I suggested they get an apiarist to collect them (or the queen at least), but my folks "smoked" em out with a lot of Mortein. I didn't think spraying heaps of a flammable aerosol into a switchbox was the brightest idea, but luckily no epic fail, just a lot of dead bees & poisoned honey. 

Look up Honey on Wikipedia. It's amazing stuff!

Thanks for the ID on the native Gird, I never knew their name, just that they were native & solitary. I've seen other similar ones that also have a black thorax, don't know if it's a different species, or just a different colour from a different area (only ever seen these in the Sydney region national parks)


----------



## grannieannie (Aug 28, 2009)

Tonksy said:


> Nice one. Reminds of about 10 years ago at my folks place, there was a hive being built in their electrical switchbox outside. I suggested they get an apiarist to collect them (or the queen at least), but my folks "smoked" em out with a lot of Mortein. I didn't think spraying heaps of a flammable aerosol into a switchbox was the brightest idea, but luckily no epic fail, just a lot of dead bees & poisoned honey.
> 
> Look up Honey on Wikipedia. It's amazing stuff!
> 
> Thanks for the ID on the native Gird, I never knew their name, just that they were native & solitary. I've seen other similar ones that also have a black thorax, don't know if it's a different species, or just a different colour from a different area (only ever seen these in the Sydney region national parks)



That's sad that they killed them all........... :-(


----------



## herptrader (Aug 28, 2009)

If it was wasps I would not hesitate but bees do such a good job and they are really not doing any harm at all where they are. The neighbours complained but I doubt they are causing them problems either... probably doing their large vegie garden the world of good in fact.

A local apiarist offered to lend me a suit to take it down and he would then remove it. He said he did not do heights.

I suppose one day I will get it down. I suspect I will end up hiring a cherry picker.


----------



## mysnakesau (Aug 28, 2009)

I could have sworn I posted a new picture last night of a honey bee on a yellow flower. Ah never mind. Tonksey that is a great picture. He certainly does look familiar around here. The stripes are very distinguishing characteristic. I can never get a nice photo like that of the little ones. They buzz around too quickly. When they do stop still, they are gone by the time I have my camera ready. Gird thank you for your advice. I reckon I will get onto them mob. I will build a post in the garden and put up a box for them. When my trees are big enough then I'll bolt another, or that one, in the tree. Awesome stuff 

Herptrader that is awesome about your bee hive. I am a little more timid of the stingers, even though I know they won't hurt me if I leave them alone. Your neighbours probably don't realise that the bees will help polinate their vege plants.


----------



## Sock Puppet (Aug 28, 2009)

mysnakesau said:


> Tonksey that is a great picture.


 
Thanks Mysnakes, but as I'd captioned above the pic, alas, I cannot take credit. Found it on Google (wasn't sure my written description would be accurate enough), but don't know the source. I wish it was my pic though, it's a ripper!


----------



## mysnakesau (Aug 29, 2009)

LOL - I musta missed that bit. Still a lovely photo you found there 

I have started making enquiries into getting a box of bees to put in my garden. I have been reading heaps from the Aussie Bee website and think I have the gist to it. So long as their hive is facing in a NE position, no sun in summer after 10am, plenty of water around for them to drink, and sump oil on the post to protect the hive from ants and spiders. Other than that, I can't find any information to suggest they require any looking after. They do all their work, themselves. My backyard is native haven for them. My garden is only 14 months old but are budding up to flower. These little guys should enjoy what I have on offer, and hopefully pollinate them to keep them flowering.  

Only question I have that I can't find an answer to, does the hive ever get overcrowded that they must be split. I am not interested in keeping bees to make any money. Just want to give them a home and leave them alone  to go about their business.


----------



## girdheinz (Aug 29, 2009)

They do get full, and may swarm (reproduce) but they will produce a new queen and continue on. It's up to you whether you split them or not. It's a relatively straight forward process and there is an instruction manual and video available from aussie bee on nest splitting.

You can actually harvest about 1kg of native honey per year if your keen. There are booklets available on this as well.

Gird


----------



## beeman (Aug 29, 2009)

girdheinz said:


> They do get full, and may swarm (reproduce) but they will produce a new queen and continue on. It's up to you whether you split them or not. It's a relatively straight forward process and there is an instruction manual and video available from aussie bee on nest splitting.
> 
> You can actually harvest about 1kg of native honey per year if your keen. There are booklets available on this as well.
> 
> Gird


 

It is very rare for a native hive to produce anywhere near that sort of surplus its more in the order of the very low 100-200 gram mark plus the fact the harvesting process partially destroys the nest.


----------



## mysnakesau (Aug 29, 2009)

Oh that sounds like good news. So I can put up a hive and NEVER have to disturb the residents? Sounds good to me.  Cute little guys. I might add a table and chairs nearby so we can look but not touch  I can hardly wait


----------



## girdheinz (Aug 29, 2009)

beeman said:


> It is very rare for a native hive to produce anywhere near that sort of surplus its more in the order of the very low 100-200 gram mark plus the fact the harvesting process partially destroys the nest.


 

I'd have to argue with you there, in Victoria maybe. I harvest at least 1kg- 1.5kg a year from 16 plus hives in Sydney every year. And you don't partially destroy the hive if you add a honey super using a lino mat insert as a queen excluder with a 10mm space around the edges for the bees to pass around. This stops the advancing front of the brood spiral and they only store honey pots above. This box containing the pots is then removed without disturbing the brood nest. You can then use a wire extracting comb to mush up the honey pots and then strain it through a fine strainer. 

It's beaut on icecream 

Gird


----------



## girdheinz (Aug 29, 2009)

mysnakesau said:


> Oh that sounds like good news. So I can put up a hive and NEVER have to disturb the residents? Sounds good to me.  Cute little guys. I might add a table and chairs nearby so we can look but not touch  I can hardly wait


 

Yes that's fine. The same species would occur in the bushland surrounding tour area.

Gird


----------



## waynej (Aug 29, 2009)

*Native Bees*

Hi,
I have approx. 20 hives of Australian Native Bees in Tamworth, I keep two types, Australis and Trigona Carbonaria which are the easiest to keep. See my Album "Native Bees" for photos http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/member/waynej-7025/albums/native-bees-1537

Wayne


----------



## girdheinz (Aug 29, 2009)

There great aren't they. I have 16 colonies of Trigona Carbonaria, 2 colonies of Trigona Hockingsii, 15 of Austroplebia australis and 4 Austroplebia symei (the last 3 species being kept inside a shed with entrance tubes to the outside world.

Gird


----------



## waynej (Aug 29, 2009)

*Native Bee*

Hi Girdheinz

They are great bees to keep. I would like to try the Hockingsii and the Symei in Tamworth..
They told me i would have trouble keeping Trigona Carbonaria in Tamworth. But they are thriving here...

Wayne


----------



## mysnakesau (Aug 30, 2009)

What an awesome collection of photos Wayne, and good to hear your carbonaria are doing well. I have been doing so much reading and find it amazing just how these little animals work - especially when intruders get into their hives. Been reading about the small hive beetle and their invasion of bee hives. It is amazing that they know what to do to defend themselves, and seal all the gaps in their hives.

I have read mixed comments about ppl saying you should tape up gaps in hives, others say the bees will do it themselves. Do you leave your bees alone? How do you know when its time to intervene to protect your bees?

Also, when I buy my colony, how do the bees know to stay, and not to fly away, back where they came from?


----------



## girdheinz (Aug 30, 2009)

You don't need to do anything when the hive arrives except to open the entrance and put it in position. You only tape up the sides when you have split a colony and rejoined it to another box. Pest Syrphid flies lay their eggs in the broken join and if this can be avoided it is best.

As for the bees flying away. They are a colonial organism (a hive). They will not leave this hive wherever it is moved unless they swarm to reproduce (then only a portion of the colony leaves to releive nest congestion). This is how beekeeping works as a whole. People move their colonies at night (when the bees are all home) to their new location, then the next day they orientate to the new surroundings.

The only rule with stingless bees is that you move them more than 100m minimum (commercial honeybees 2km) in one movement to avoid the foragers returning to the old nest site. The fact that your colony will probably come from 100 of km's away that won't be an issue.

Gird


----------



## jessb (Aug 30, 2009)

girdheinz said:


> I'd have to argue with you there, in Victoria maybe. I harvest at least 1kg- 1.5kg a year from 16 plus hives in Sydney every year.


 
I love the idea of native honey and looked into it and was under the impression that anywhere south of far northern NSW would have temps too low to provide any surplus for collection. But you reckon in Sydney I cold have a hive of native bees and collect enough honey for our consumption? Where can I find more info on the topic?


----------



## Allies_snakes (Aug 30, 2009)

Hey Kath, these are my bees the Beeman helped me (thru is brisbane connections) to relocate, I found them in the compost bin in the yard of the new house I moved into. I bought these bird boxes and relocated them into one. They love it and are starting to build more in it. They are great to keep and I love seeing them in the garden.
Ali.


----------



## girdheinz (Aug 30, 2009)

jessb said:


> I love the idea of native honey and looked into it and was under the impression that anywhere south of far northern NSW would have temps too low to provide any surplus for collection. But you reckon in Sydney I cold have a hive of native bees and collect enough honey for our consumption? Where can I find more info on the topic?


 
Coastal Sydney has very mild temperatures, and if you live in a suburb with numerous gardens and street plantings as well as a close proximity to bushland such as a national park then yes. Also keeping your hives insulated and warm during Winter reduces the comsumption of honey by the bees themselves. It'a all in the management practices when producing surplus honey. It varies from year to year depending on the flora available. I wouldn't be depending on a crop from every hive every year however.

Gird


----------



## fritzi2009 (Aug 30, 2009)

i have a phobia of bees. they freak me out! if im driving in a car and see one out the widnow you better believe i make sure everyone winds their windows up asap. but i would never kill one or anything. they just scare me


----------



## MrsDragonLady (Aug 30, 2009)

These are a few photos I managed to get recently on the

Orange Trumpet Vine, Apple Blossoms and Citrus flowers


----------



## MrsDragonLady (Aug 30, 2009)

A few more bees...


----------



## mysnakesau (Aug 31, 2009)

Lovely pictures there MrsDragonLady. I can never get pictures of the natives. I am not still enough and they fly off before I can get my camera ready.


----------



## MrsDragonLady (Sep 1, 2009)

mysnakesau said:


> Lovely pictures there MrsDragonLady. I can never get pictures of the natives. I am not still enough and they fly off before I can get my camera ready.


 
Thank You mysnakesau.

I have the same problem - I get all excited when I see something great and used to end up with out of focus blurs that had me near to tears 
Hubby got sick of listening to me whinging about my lousy photos of good things and got me an Olympus SP560UZ - it has 'Dual Shakeproof CCD Image Stabiliser' :shock: and well I am having a great time taking photos now. 
It is not an SLR - it is just a normal digital with an auto button on top that does most of the thinking for me. Most of the photos I take are on Auto with SuperMacro.
I rarely go outside without my camera now...


----------

